# جميع اللهجات: بلطة



## Arabic Guru

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الأعزاء

في فلسطين يُقال لها: بَلْطَة/شَرِخ

فماذا تُعرف عندكم؟


----------



## Zoghbi

السلام عليكم 

نحن في الجزائري نسميه الشاقور ج الشواقر باختلاف علي اللفظ حرف قاف حسب المنطقة


----------



## Arabic Guru

شكرا يا أخ زغبي


----------



## avraham arabic

شو يعني بلطة وشرخ؟ أنا عربي من سوريا وعمري ما اسمعت فبها
الشّرْخْ كلمة بالفصحة وعمري ما استعملتها
بلطة هذي أول مرّة اسمع عنها


----------

